# Deer harvest 2011 numbers



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

2009* 114,XXX 2010* 105,XXX and this year total for the week was 90,XXX for the week of gun season. The DNR is getting the results in the decline of numbers over the last 3 years. The end result is what they want but hunters want to see and harvest deer. That is why they hunt and why they buy a license and if the trend continues for the next several years there will be problems. First, there will be fewer folks buying a license to hunt and that means less revenue for the DNR. The weather will be to blame but we have bad weather conditions of some kind every year. You know, wind, heat, rain. Get the picture!! Just my opinion


----------



## brummy (Mar 15, 2006)

agree totally i know the numbers here in the corner of roos, highland, and fayette county is WAY down 5 - 10 yrs ago deer were plentiful here but this is the worst year i have ever seen not only for gun but all the way around. all gun season me and my buddy i hunt with seen a total of 13 deer and that was hunting hard all week daylight to dark in stands that have always produced. did not here 1/4 of the shots around either and there were alot of people out hunting around here. i realy wish dnr would lower limit around here back to 2 deer a year for awhile, let them get built back up.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I personally think not all of it is people killing to many but I Have noticed a boom in poaching in my area and others, people just are too lazy to check in deer now a days and too lazy to hunt like they should, hunt the right, ethical way. Not hunting out the window, with a rifle, etc. It wouldn't suprise me if the deer kills were in the 100,000s but 10,000 being illegally killed and not checked in. I for one seem like I am one of the few around who has seen a jump in deer heard numbers, esp. in bucks... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't forget the nuisance permits. I know a farmer that has shot 15 so far this year. These are in addition to seven others taken by hunters.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I agree with K Waller,I have seen an increase on my farm as well. I had 21 differant bucks on 1 camera location alone. Alot of my buddies are all saying less deer seen this season and I know weather was not ideal by any means, but I wonder how many harvested deer just are not checked in also. I also would like to know how many small bucks were called in as Does for some people who process their own deer? The system means well but can easyily be corrupted in my opinion!! Just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

They're all living in my parents back yard in Parma where it's illegal to hunt. My dad taunts me with pics of bucks in his yard while I'm sitting in the woods watching squirrels, wondering where the deer are....


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Where I hunt in dayette the numbers seem to be the same. I hunt private property and every trip out i see at least 10 deer if not more. mabey lack of hunters since the sale of license and tags are down is a good reason there are not many taken?


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Well i hunt N.E.O and SE a lot, have seen less deer this yr than any of last 5 or 6, period.

Opening day, heard less shots than years past. Sat there were hardly any shots. I think when they upped the limits so high, that its going to take its toll. These aren't coincidences.

A lot of your farms and urban areas will always have numbers due to the obvious.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

TomC said:


> Where I hunt in dayette the numbers seem to be the same. I hunt private property and every trip out i see at least 10 deer if not more. mabey lack of hunters since the sale of license and tags are down is a good reason there are not many taken?


There are less deer, that is why the numbers are down .There were more deer killed in 2007 when there was not the extra shotgun weekend. That second weekend takes out A lot of deer..


----------



## bones. (Mar 9, 2005)

I think a good way to see if numbers were down would be reviewing deer car collision data. Those "hunters" are always out in full force.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Don't forget the nuisance permits. I know a farmer that has shot 15 so far this year. These are in addition to seven others taken by hunters.


Oh I don't forget about those. Knox county blows everyone else away on the damage permit allotment. They account for nearly 20% of the state damage permit kills. 2009 they killed nearly 1,100 on them. Last year was a drastic drop to somewhere around 650 though. I am not too sure yet what to make of that drop. I believe the numbers reported on the annual report are the actual kills and not the permits allotted so I am wondering if they had a lot of unfulfilled permits that were issued. If so, why? Does that mean that the farmers had trouble fulfilling them? Or did the wardens start giving fewer? I may try to contact the game warden's office to find that answer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have talked to friends from a couple different areas which are in the 2 deer zone and they have both indicated that they are seeing more deer. In fact the one from Seneca county told stories of seeing nearly 100 deer in a field. Yet another suggestion that the bag limits may be a factor.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Perhaps fewer licenses sold had something to do with the lower numbers??



> Overall, fewer hunting licenses were sold in Ohio this year, which means fewer hunters.


http://www.foxtoledo.com/dpp/news/deer-gun-season-opens-in-ohio


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I read an article in Bowhunter mag. that was interesting. The author stated that the threat to hunting was not so much from P.E.T.A. or Humane Society Of The US but by land access. Alot of hunters have little access to land and landowners are not allowing access. Some landowners will not allow hunters because of bad experiences with so called hunters not respecting the land. We all can tell of horror stories concerning that. Another reason for less hunters would be they have just hung it up because of being overrun by other hunters or any other bad experience while in the woods. The future of hunting may be in jeopardy because there are not enough people staying with it and younger folks don't care to leave the house. I am not sure what is going to keep the sport going, but it's not like it used to be which can be said about this whole country.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

coyote numbers up = deer numbers down....along with other things to as mentioned ....
my neighbor at my land told me his buddy put a camera on a coyote den this spring and had 17 different pictures of a coyote bringing a dead fawn back to the den....and that was just ONE den....can you imagine how many dens are out there  .....I had only seen one yearling this year on my place


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

A friend in WV had the same results with coyote den's...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> Oh I don't forget about those. Knox county blows everyone else away on the damage permit allotment. They account for nearly 20% of the state damage permit kills. 2009 they killed nearly 1,100 on them. Last year was a drastic drop to somewhere around 650 though. I am not too sure yet what to make of that drop. I believe the numbers reported on the annual report are the actual kills and not the permits allotted so I am wondering if they had a lot of unfulfilled permits that were issued. If so, why? Does that mean that the farmers had trouble fulfilling them? Or did the wardens start giving fewer? I may try to contact the game warden's office to find that answer.



Brain the number of compalints dropped from 157 in 2009 to 100 in 2010. The number of kill permits issued dropped from 154 in 2009 to 97 in 2010. The number of deer killed dropped from 1169 in 2009 to 619 in 2010


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm seeing a huge inrease in idiots with bows & guns and total disrespect for other hunters, neighbors & landowners. Had the neighbor throwing lead over my 10 YO son the boy being on our property.

Deer numbers aren't down there are more & more deer in populated areas with no legal acess.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Brain the number of compalints dropped from 157 in 2009 to 100 in 2010. The number of kill permits issued dropped from 154 in 2009 to 97 in 2010. The number of deer killed dropped from 1169 in 2009 to 619 in 2010


Yeah, I noticed that the permits and complaints went down as well. That also leads me to wonder if some of the folks in our area have seen enough drop in the herd that they decided to stop asking for them. I didn't figure most farmers would approach it that way. Apparently some may be.


----------

